# Carp On The Pin



## ShutUpNFish

I found a nice motherload of carp and suckers on the river near my house. Many folks don't realize that the centerpin was originated to fish the moving waters in Europe for this species of fish. I certainly prefer fighting these brutes over fighting the crowds on the great lakes tributaries!


----------



## OnTheFly

Nice carp! I generally chase them on the fly and boy are they fun to get on the line. What are you floating for them on the center pin?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Straight canned corn....chum them a little bit and wait for them to come sniffing around...lol

Its a lot of fun on the pin, I couldn't imagine with a fly rod....either way, they are very underrated fish!


----------



## Tribal Carper

ShutUpNFish said:


> Straight canned corn....chum them a little bit and wait for them to come sniffing around...lol
> 
> Its a lot of fun on the pin, I couldn't imagine with a fly rod....either way, they are very underrated fish!



AWESOME...finally found someone that uses a centerpin for carp.

First, what Pin do you use ? What rod (length, etc) do you use ?

I have been wanting to try this style of carp fishing for many years, but never was brave enough to try.....Any help would be great.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Simply what I normally use for steelhead fishing...11'6" rods either Wild River St Croix or Browning Six Rivers....10 to 12 lb test mono with 8lb flouro leader....I'm gonna try 15-20 lb braid next summer. The Reels are either 5" or 4.5"


----------



## fishinnick

Nice!! I've been thinking of getting into pinning lately. Curious, how much does your whole outfit cost? Or any decent one? Out of the homework I've done I found out the reels(and rods too) are pretty pricey.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Like anything else, it all depends....but if you're on a tighter budget, you can get a pretty decent outfit for $200 or less. Even less if you keep your eyes open on ebay or some pinning/float fishing forums classifieds. 

Some decent(affordable) reel manufacturers:
-Okuma
-Raven
-Islander

Rods:
-St Croix Wild River
-Browning 6 Rivers (Bass Pro)
-Sheffield
-Okuma
-Raven

My reel happens to be built by a local guy named Adam DeMarco from Painesville Ohio....He builds what I believe to be one of the best reels made today. The PFC. I have two of his reels custom made and they run anywhere from $500 to $700. I'm not rich either, I just appreciate a well handmade product made right here in the USA.

My outfit costs approx.... reel - $500
rod - $100

Do some internet searchin' and I'm sure you can find some affordable deals out there. If you would like connected to PFC, I can get you connected to Adam as well...

Good Luck!

feel free to PM anytime if you have more Qs


----------



## fishinnick

Thanks. I haven't really given it any serious thought yet, but the idea of pinning has been in the back of my head. Maybe someday, always cool trying out new techniques.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Its really a fun method for carp, but quite different than fishing for steelhead or salmonids...Your presentation is typically much slower and sight fishing is almost necessary. When you hook up though, ITS A RUSH!!


----------



## ngski

Just courious you use a float for the carp or does that depend on the situation or area your pinning. Just picked up a pin this season and had luck with chromes now looking to chase carp this summer.


----------

